# Grist Mill Garden Railroad



## MillMan (Nov 23, 2020)

I have just bought my first house and ive already started planning out the rail lines.
The house is in need of extensive repairs but I can't stop thinking about where my trestles and bridges are going to be.
Ill need to work on some grading but I hope to keep it below 2.5%. Ill most likely run the rail lines close together to get through the rock gardens.
Then once the rocks are cleared the lines will separate and continue on until they meet again. These are the only pictures I have of the area but I plan to start scratching out the footbeds soon. Also the loop will run over to the porch via trestles to keep the rail road close to the house for simple loading and unloading.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr Mill,
What a great looking place to live.
Where did the river go?
Have fun building the railway.
How can you not!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## MillMan (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh its there, here's a better shot of the river next to the house. 
I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

MillMan said:


> Oh its there, here's a better shot of the river next to the house.
> I can't wait to get started!!
> View attachment 60524


That is a bueatiful spot, looks like a project on the house.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

It does look like a real "fixer upper". My concern about the location of the railway is it's proximity to the river and potential flood levels. But as they say, location, location, location. Simply a stunning spot. Good luck.


----------



## MillMan (Nov 23, 2020)

backyardRR said:


> It does look like a real "fixer upper". My concern about the location of the railway is it's proximity to the river and potential flood levels. But as they say, location, location, location. Simply a stunning spot. Good luck.


I’ve worried about it myself but the track right next to the rock is safe. I had just cleared a foot of dirt off the rock that’s below the line. We had a 100 year flood last year and it would of washed the upper track away.


----------

